# Soft paws



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone uses or has used Soft Paws for dogs? My mom uses them for her cats and they work great...and are so cute looks like the nails are always painted.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've seen them used on cats quite a bit. I know they make them for dogs, but I've never seen them used. I just file the toe nails after I clip once a week and we don't have any problems.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks...see my problem is I'm terrified of clipping thier names. LOL...I know its silly but I don't even clip my children's nails. I clipped my sons to short once and it nipped his skin when he was like a month old and ever since my hubby has had to do it cause I'm to big of a baby...but he put his foot down and said that I have to do the dogs LOL. So I'm thinking soft paws might be the solution


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What are Soft Paws?


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

It is a soft nail cap that will keep thier nails form scratching you or the furniture they can be worn on all four paws or just the front two. They come in several colors along with clear. 

Here is a link

http://www.softpaws.net/

they also have them for cats called soft claws I think.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks...those sound great...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You still have to clip the nails if you are using them...just it doesn't necessarily have to be as frequent. I suggest you have your vet show you how to clip them and just take the tips off once a week so you don't quick them.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i walk my dogs for around 2-3hours EVERYDAY... on sidewalks...and i still have to get their nails cut every 2 weeks. and people think im crazy about that. 


im glad there's someone here that clips their dogs nails often.







whew!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Apr 22 2005, 07:34 PM
> *im glad there's someone here that clips their dogs nails often.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i clip jongees nail every 2 weeks too








but i dont walk her that often like u Cathy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my vet actually invented soft paws







i use them on my cats, and i have put them on parker...here is a pic:







they stay on even longer on dogs...sometimes u have to cut them off to put new ones on. and they totally prevent the scratching, and they are great for wood floors.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Parker is gorgeous!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Do you glue them on?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes u glue them on...its a special glue that comes with the kit.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Apr 23 2005, 05:35 PM
> *Parker is gorgeous!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55726*


[/QUOTE]
thanks...that pic was taken last july 4th


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I love Parker's pic with the soft claws on. Very classy. Where did you get them? And does he try to chew them off?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Do they get ruined when the dogs run on asphalt, concrete, and gravel?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom_@Apr 25 2005, 06:41 AM
> *I love Parker's pic with the soft claws on.  Very classy. Where did you get them?  And does he try to chew them off?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56126*


[/QUOTE]
i get them from my vet but u can get them in catalogs or on the website.



> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 25 2005, 07:04 AM
> *Do they get ruined when the dogs run on asphalt, concrete, and gravel?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56128*


[/QUOTE]
they can wear a little but u replace them about every 6 weeks.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I was just at my vets and they have a black cat that lives there and he had them on. All different colors, it looked great. My little Jill scratches at everything. I am think of getting them.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

For the last couple of months Lexi has been biting her nails. She has some of them kind of pointy.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Apr 22 2005, 11:24 PM
> *my vet actually invented soft paws
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


that is sooo cool. BTW Parker is a doll. I love the Mardi Gras pic. To cute.


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

what a fun product! Do you use them on all four or just the front two? Are they something that could "fall off" and then get eaten or do they just sort of dissolve away?


----------

